# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rode vlekken, littekens, acne

## henk9

Hallo,

Ik heb al jaren last van acne en heb sinds vorige week vita a olie aangeschaft. ik moet zeggen dat mijn huid er al na 2 dagen beter uitzag. De rode vlekken en littekentjes zijn veel minder geworden en pukkels lijken niet meer door te komen. Er zit een hoge dosis vitamine A (retinol) en E in en dit schijnt goed te zijn voor het herstel van de huid. Ik heb nu ook niet meer dat strakke gevoel en irritatie als na een peeling.

----------


## lobke

Hoi ik heb hetzelfde probleem. Ik heb verschillende laserbehandelingen en peelings gehad. Gaan de rode vlekjes er echt van weg? ik heb er last van vooral op m`n wangen en kin.

groetjes Lobke

----------


## henk9

Ja het werkt echt super. Ik doe alleen `s avonds een klein beetje op m`n gezicht en schouders. Volgens de gebruiksaanwijzing kun je het ook 2 keer per dag gebruiken maar omdat het nogal blijft glimmen doe ik het meestal alleen `s avonds op. Of je kunt het `s morgens na een half uurtje gewoon weg deppen met een handdoek. Ik merk ook dat de drogere plekken onder m`n ogen die jeukten weg trekken. al met al een aanrader. Hier is een link met info. http://www.stopacne.nl/subpages.php?pageid=20531

----------


## lobke

Bedankt Henk9. Heb zojuist een flesje besteld. Ik ben echt zó benieuwd. Kan eigenlijk niet wachten tot ik het heb!! Wil er erg graag vanaf en ik las dat het voor veel van de dingen waar ik last van heb werkt. I hou je op de hoogte!

Groetjes Lobke

----------


## lobke

Hoi ik ben nu sinds zaterdag bezig met vita A olie en het is nu woensdag en het verschil is echt geweldig!! M`n huid wordt ook super zacht! Alleen heb ik niet het idee dat de olie echt intrekt. Het blijft zeg maar op je gezicht zitten. Misschien gebruik ik wel iets teveel?

Gisteren voelde ik een pukkel opkomen naast m`n neus maar vanmorgen was hij al zo goed als weggetrokken daar waar ik normaal nu echt een joekel zou hebben gehad.

De littekens trekken nog niet weg maar misschien duurt dat ook wat langer want ik ben nog geen week bezig. De rode vlekken daarintegen trekken wel weg! En dat al na de tweede dag!!

Voorlopig krijgt dit product een dikke tien!

groetjes Lobke!

----------


## henk9

Misschien zou je ook kunnen overwegen om vitamine B5 erbij te nemen. Daar ben ik mee begonnen en mijn acne verminderde aanzienlijk. Alleen de rode vlekjes gingen er niet mee weg maar met de vita a olie is dat probleem ook opgelost. Dus vitamine B5 in combinatie met de olie pak je de acne van binnen en van buiten aan.

----------


## sjonko

heey 
ik heb op me voorhoofd een soort zachte bult door acne die ik een tijd geleden heb gehad maar het is zeg maar zacht best groot ongeveer 2.5 cm en gaat niet weg weet iemand hier iets mee?
alvast bedankt

----------


## merel2

Ik slik nu vitamine B5 en de 3 grote ontstekingen zijn bijna helemaal weg, Rode plek gaat bij mij ook niet weg. Ik heb creme gekocht met B5 erin.
Ik slik nog meer : vitamine B3 en B8 en ook nog een vitamine B complex. 
Mijn plek is groter , mijn hele wang . Neus en kin.

----------


## henk9

Hoi bij mij zijn de rode plekken heel snel minder geworden met vita a olie. Volgens mij komt het door de vitamine A die er in zit. Dat schijnt een goede werking te hebben op het herstel van de huid. Ik weet niet of het jullie ook zal helpen maar ik denk dat het de moeite waard is om te proberen. Vitamine B5 gebruik ik ook en sindsdien heb ik zo goed als geen last meer van acne.

----------


## merel2

Ik heb even opgezocht van vita A olie . Het ziet er goed uit . Maar ik vind het best aan prijs hoor. 74,50 per flesje??? 
Mijn vitaminepillen zijn ook al behoorlijk aan prijs en hier heb ik tekort van dus moet wel slikken . Jammer .....was het goedkoper had ik het geprobeerd.

----------

